# looking fot the silver pit



## last man off (Jan 6, 2013)

hi can any one help am looking for the ship the silver pit it was on stand by the night the piper alpha blow up i think it may have be renamed the cam spirit the imo-5328196.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Built 1947 
By MARINE INDUSTRIES, SOREL, CANADA
As	VIERGE MARIE
1959 renamed	STE JEANNE DE FRANCE	
1962 renamed	SILVER PIT	
1966 renamed	EDELSTEIN	
1974 renamed	SILVER PIT	
1990 renamed	CAM SPIRIT	Cam Offshore Ltd Uk
Aug 1993 renamed	SILVER PIT	Cam Offshore Ltd Uk

I have not found any more info yet but i hope this helps


----------



## last man off (Jan 6, 2013)

many thanks.I didn't think it would be this hard to find her.but i will keep on trying.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

last man off said:


> many thanks.I didn't think it would be this hard to find her.but i will keep on trying.


If you look in the gallery, on fishing vessels, then type in VIERG MARIE, you will see a pic of her. I believe she became the SILVER PIT.


----------



## karldobo (Jun 15, 2008)

Silver pit was in Grimsby dock late ninties early noughties i did some work on it in grimsby fish bocjs when it was Cam Spirit we painted the new name on her. Good luck


----------



## gcstalker (Nov 19, 2018)

last man off said:


> hi can any one help am looking for the ship the silver pit it was on stand by the night the piper alpha blow up i think it may have be renamed the cam spirit the imo-5328196.


Silver Pit was also standby vessel at Ekofisk in March 1980 when Alexander Kielland capsized.


----------

